

2012's Top five Linux stories with one big conclusion - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.zdnet.com/2012s-top-five-linux-stories-with-one-big-conclusion-7000009190/

======
jlgreco
So I guess the conclusion is that, rather than the Year of Linux being 2013,
2012 _was_ the Year of Linux?

Not quite the proverbial "Year of Linux Desktop", but I guess it's something.

